# 2014 Versa Note SV Grinding Noises



## JessR (Oct 19, 2017)

For the past couple of weeks I have been hearing grinding noises coming from the front right side. Every time I go over a bump or dip it makes a very loud grinding noise but is fine while driving on flat surface. I don't know anything about cars so please someone lay it out for me in plain English. I don't have allot of money and I just passed my 60k mark which means my warranty is gone. 

Please please help me I don't know what to do.


----------

